

Writing own regular expression parser - zengr
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/recipes/OwnRegExpressionsParser.aspx

======
mdwrigh2
Russ Cox (Plan9, RE2, Google Code Search, Go) wrote a really good article on
implementing regular expressions: <http://swtch.com/~rsc/regexp/regexp1.html>

